# IBC-TV präsentiert: Die IBC-Fahrtechnikvideos



## Ehrenfeld (8. November 2009)

Hier werden ab jetzt in unregelmäßigem Abstand Fahrtechnikvideos erscheinen - von und für IBC-User. Marc und meine Wenigkeit werden in Zukunft gelegentlich mit der Kamera im Wald unterwegs sein, um euch verschiedene Techniken, Tipps und Tricks zu zeigen.
Konstruktive Kritik ist erwünscht, wir möchten ja auch gerne weiterlernen! Bitte berücksichtigt jedoch, dass hier keine Profis am Werk sind (sowohl vor als auch hinter der Kamera) 
In diesem Sinne wünschen wir euch viel Spaß mit IBC-Fahrtechnikvideo #1, das euch einen Teil der Basics näherbringen soll. Viel Spaß beim Gucken!


ps.: eine Kritik haben wir nun schon häufiger gehört:


> woodstock 11:14:35
> vlt bischen weniger willi wills wissen niveau


im ersten Video haben wir viel herumexperimentiert. Drum planen wir, genau diesen Faktor im nächsten Video etwas zu bremsen und dafür etwas sachlicher zu werden. Was meint ihr dazu?
_
Edit von Thomas:_ ich habe es mal in die News verschoben - ich hoffe es ist recht.

Mehr Infos zu Fahrtechnik findet ihr auch hier im gleichnamigen Fahrtechnik-Forum


----------



## Kompostman (8. November 2009)

Finde ich eine gute Idee und auch gut gemacht von euch. Wenn ich bedenke, dass man fÃ¼r die lustlosen "Besser Biken" DvDs 30â¬ zahlen soll....

Weiter so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (8. November 2009)

Das Video ist echt genial.  Richtig gut gemacht!
Ich finde ihr solltet eure weiteren Videos auch in dieser Art machen.


----------



## Bergradlerin (8. November 2009)

Vielen Dank für Eure Mühe, die sicher viele Biker zu schätzen wissen (auch wenn sie´s nicht zugeben). Ich tu´s, denn ich schaue hier öfter rein und ziehe mir Tipps und Tricks. Es gibt soooo vieles, das ich fahrtechnisch nicht kann oder mich nicht traue...


----------



## Marc B (8. November 2009)

...ich hab' mir eine neue Bike-Brille für dunkle Tage geholt, bevor mich jemand darauf hinweist


----------



## poritz (8. November 2009)

ich find die videos sehr gut auch wie ihr des gemacht habt also mit dem ganz am anfang : da wilslt du runter? und so 

p.s des transition sieht ma richtig geil aus


----------



## MichiP (8. November 2009)

Hi,
sehr schön

und ich wäre froh wenn Ihr weiterhin auf "willi wills wissen niveau" erklärt

Die Videos sind ja für Leute die es nicht können oder nicht wissen wie sie es anstellen sollen oder es falsch könnenconfused: )

gruß

Michele


----------



## Henny. (8. November 2009)

Schönes, ansprechendes Video - ihr seit schon lustig irgendwie  
Ich mag den Erklärungsstil ebenfalls und wäre froh, wenn das so bleibt


----------



## han-sch (8. November 2009)

super idee! 

ich finde auch ihr solltet bei dem "willi wills wissen niveau" bleiben


----------



## MatzeRL (8. November 2009)

Mir gefaellte der Frage-Antwort Stil von euch ebenfalls sehr gut, macht das ganze einfach lockerer.
Weiter so, freu mich schon auf die naechsten Videos.

LG Matze


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (8. November 2009)

Ich finde das Vide WIRKLICH gut gemacht. 
Freue mich schon auf weitere Videos von Euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (8. November 2009)

lasst den woodstock reden. die mehrheit (mich eingeschlossen) findet euren stil ganz erfrischend. weiter so.


----------



## Radverschandler (9. November 2009)

Ich find den Vortragsstiel auch super. Wer will schon trockene Erklärvideos, das Leben ist ernst genug !

Gruß Radverschandler


----------



## zack99 (9. November 2009)

Toll gemacht!
Macht weiter so!


----------



## Romarius (9. November 2009)

mir fehlen eindeutig erotische zwischenspiele in dem video. die würden das ganze erheblich aufheitern. 
ein paar anregungen: "ach komm marc, du schaffst das. ich hab dich doch so lieb", ein paar (weibliche!) brüste die durchs bild wackeln, nahaufnahme auf die hintern... etc. euch fällt da bestimmt was ein


----------



## dubbel (9. November 2009)

wer ist eigentlich willi?


----------



## Fhal (9. November 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXysLmBRBgY"]YouTube- Willi Wills Wissen bei der Bundeswehr 1/3[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (9. November 2009)

Kannte ich vorher auch nicht, diesen Willi. 

P.S.: Haha, ich musste nichts machen, kein Zivi und kein Militär


----------



## Enrgy (9. November 2009)

Super gemacht!
Die Sache mit dem "das wollen wir nicht vermitteln" könnt ihr ruhig immer wieder einfließen lassen, zB. auf Trails bergab etc.
Dem "gemeinen" Hinterradbremser kann das nicht oft genug gezeigt werden, daß es (fast) immer ohne Bremsspur geht!

Und nun bitte nicht 5 Monate Pause bis zum nächsten Vid...


----------



## s0nx (9. November 2009)

sehr gut gemacht , ist leicht verständlich das ganze .


----------



## sun909 (9. November 2009)

Hi,

schöne Idee!

Ein Verbesserungsvorschlag: 

Fände es besser, wenn z.B. bei dem Nose-Wheelie man den Oberkörper noch sieht. Damit ist die Bewegung einfacher nachzuvollziehen und entsprechend schneller nachzumachen 

Schöne Grüße
sun909


----------



## Domi9189 (9. November 2009)

Tolle Sache!


----------



## Flanschbob (9. November 2009)

hat ein bisschen einen komisch unterton, wenn jemand der ja eigentlich mtb fahren kann so sachen fragt wie "da willst du runter fahren?"

die spontane einführung eines neuen themas fand ich aber gut, wenn einfach ohne ankündigung das hinterrad hochgeht und dann der trick erklärt wird.

dass hier gegen hinterrad-blockierer appelliert wird versteh ich aber nicht. ist zwar keine optimale fahrtechnik wenns ums sichere fahren geht, aber es macht spaß. mir zumindest.


----------



## dubbel (9. November 2009)

ich fahr auch gern auto, wenn ich so richtig einen saufen war. 
ist zwar nicht optimal, aber es macht spaß. mir zumindest.


----------



## dortmund biker (9. November 2009)

mach aber die wege kaputt und fördert nicht gerade das mtb-image. 

wobei das auf einer eh zerockten dh-strecke sicher was anderes ist als auf nem wanderweg.


----------



## Julian D. (9. November 2009)

Super Marc  Die Gegend kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor ^^


----------



## Ehrenfeld (9. November 2009)

dortmund biker schrieb:


> mach aber die wege kaputt und fördert nicht gerade das mtb-image.


So siehts aus, deswegen haben wir für die Demonstration auch nen einfachen Schotterweg genommen.
Wenn man einmal im Wald so ein Ding bremst stirbt sicher nicht sofort der ganze Wald ab, allerdings fördern solche Spuren (erst recht dauerhaft, wenn ein Trail im Wald von vielen Bikern ausgefahren wird) schon ziemlich die Bodenerosion. Ist halt recht simpel vermeidbar und das wollten wir zeigen.

@sun909: Danke für den Hinweis. Vielleicht bringen wirs als Exkurs im nächsten Video einfach nochmal mit ein.

@ all: Danke fürs positive Feedback  Bestärkt uns für die nächste Ausgabe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (9. November 2009)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Wenn man einmal im Wald so ein Ding bremst stirbt sicher nicht sofort der ganze Wald ab, allerdings fördern solche Spuren (erst recht dauerhaft, wenn ein Trail im Wald von vielen Bikern ausgefahren wird) schon ziemlich die Bodenerosion.



Ich finde die Gefahr des "ach, da ist schon ne Bremsspur, dann kann ich ja ruhig auch noch" viel größer als die der Erosion.

so nach dem Motto: "da steht Müll neben dem Altglascontainer, da pack ich meinen gleich noch dazu"

Und, ja, ich finde unnötiges HR-Bremsen ist durchaus mit Müll zu vergleichen...


----------



## bastelfreak (9. November 2009)

Also wenn ihr es nicht gesagt hättet und der letzte Feinschliff zur Perfektion und Professionalität fehlen, könnte man meinen, das soll ein teures Lehrvideo aus einen Verlag werden, indem es gutbezahlte Mitarbeiter gibt, die den ganzen Tag nichts anderes machen.

Ich finde das absolut klasse und echt super gut gemacht, die Dialoge machen es spannend, die Erklärungen sind gut nachvollziehbar und verständlich. Echt super hohes Niveau.

bastelfreak


----------



## Bergradlerin (9. November 2009)

Ich will mal ganz ehrlich sein: Ich denke beim Bremsen weniger an die Bodenerosion, als mehr an die teuren Reifen!


----------



## Marc B (9. November 2009)

> Dem "gemeinen" Hinterradbremser kann das nicht oft genug gezeigt werden, daß es (fast) immer ohne Bremsspur geht!



Stimmt Denkt daran: Die Vorderradbremse ist euer bester Freund und keine fiese Überschlagsfalle.

Ergänzung zum Video: Der Hauptgrund warum man das Körpergewicht nach hinten bringt liegt darin, dass durch ein volles Nutzen der Vorderradbremse der Körper ohne diese Gewichtsverlagerung stark nach vorne geschoben wird. *Denn die Vorderradbremse trägt fast 90 % der Bremskräfte*. Man kann es ja mal probieren eine starke Vollbremsung ohne rutschende oder blockierte Räder zu machen ohne dabei nach hinten zu gehen und dennoch die VR-Bremse voll zu nutzen - der Körper wird dann nach vorne geschoben werden, das fühlt sich nicht gut an. 

Hier die Technik als Bildsequenz:






Ride on,
Marc

P.S.: @Julian: Yes, war auch cool, euch mal die Trails hier zu zeigen - Rock on!


----------



## To-bi-bo (9. November 2009)

Flanschbob schrieb:


> hat ein bisschen einen komisch unterton, wenn jemand der ja eigentlich mtb fahren kann so sachen fragt wie "da willst du runter fahren?"



ja das ist aber auch der einzige punkt wo ich son bißchen lachen musste  "wie da willst du runter?" "ja" "okay dann bremsen auf und los"

ansonsten top video von euch


----------



## freeride_bogl (9. November 2009)

find die idee auch toll, auch wenns nur basics sind, da kommen die peinlichen erinnerungen von meinen eigenen anfängen wieder  man sieht wieder mal dass man selber auch mal mit sowas anfangen musste 

ich persönlich finds schöner sich seine fahrtechnik selber anzueignen, und selbst sachen auszuprobieren / herauszufinden und seinen eigenen fahrstil zu entwickeln, danach lass ich mich gerne von tipps bestätigen oder verbessern.

das mit dem hinterradblockieren ist anscheinend sehr wichtig, es zu betonen !!! weiß nich was daran spass machen soll ...  ausserdem wenn ich an die reifen denke 

vorne zu bremsen macht hingegen viel spass wie ich finde, nosewheelie machen is viel cooler als hinten rutschen (und auch zum posen schöner  )

einziger fall wo ich leider auch die bodenerosion fördere, ist in engen kurven, die ich aber trotzdem flott fahren will. da hab ich mir irgendwie angewöhnt, leicht zu driften (ohne hinterradbremse!!!!) also körpergewicht nach hinten aussen, sodass das vorderrad nicht wegschwimmt, das hinterrad eben schon und ich schneller und sicherer um die kurve komm.

weiter so mit den videos, und blos nicht den humor verlieren !!!
sparwitze sind auch immer gut  (aber blos nicht zu viele, wie bspw. beim jumbo von pro7  )

gruß
bogl


----------



## Flanschbob (9. November 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Und, ja, ich finde unnötiges HR-Bremsen ist durchaus mit Müll zu vergleichen...



aber wenn ich einen sonst recht langweiligen, kurvigen weg runterfahre, der durch waldarbeiter schon aufgewühlt wurde, dann kann ich doch ohne schlechtes gewissen ein bisschen mit dem hinterrad wedeln.

im gegenzug bin ich auch vegetarier, mülltrenner und fahre nur ca. 10km auto pro monat


----------



## dubbel (9. November 2009)

sorry, das hättest du gleich dazuschreiben sollen. 
dann darfst du das natürlich. 

im bin übrigens auch vegetarier, mülltrenner und fahre nur ca. 10km auto pro monat. aber wenn, dann besoffen - ich kenne ja den weg, und da ist um die uhrzeit nie jemand unterwegs.


----------



## FR33DOM.COM (9. November 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> ich fahr auch gern auto, wenn ich so richtig einen saufen war.
> ist zwar nicht optimal, aber es macht spaß. mir zumindest.






Fahrtechnikvideos sind eine nette Sache.
Aber: Techniken wie Track-Stand und Nosewheelie sind meiner Meinung nach keine "Basics" mehr und erfordern ein gewisses Maß an Körperbeherrschung UND Erfahrung auf dem Bike. Und um diese Techniken selbstständig zu lernen braucht man mehr Anleitung als man in 2 Sätzen vermitteln kann.

Hinzu kommt, dass mir bei Techniken wie dem Nosewheelie ein paar Sicherheitshinweise fehlen. Wenn jemand das ohne Vorerfahrung nach macht und sich statt des Waldbodens einen Parkplatz sucht, könnten Fehler SEHR schmerzhaft werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiaryOfDreams (9. November 2009)

@Dubbel YOU MADE MY DAY.


----------



## Marc B (9. November 2009)

FR33DOM.COM schrieb:


> Aber: Techniken wie Track-Stand und Nosewheelie sind meiner Meinung nach keine "Basics" mehr und erfordern ein gewisses Maß an Körperbeherrschung UND Erfahrung auf dem Bike. Und um diese Techniken selbstständig zu lernen braucht man mehr Anleitung als man in 2 Sätzen vermitteln kann.



Trackstand ist schon eine Basic-Technik, in die man jedoch viel Übung investieren muss.

Der Nose-Wheelie war eher so voll spontan, wie generell das ganze Video Also sorry, wenn das etwas vermischt wird.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Jochen_DC (9. November 2009)

klasse Video...sehr sympathisches Duo mit mal ganz anderem Stil als der kommerzielle Kruscht...bitte weiter so


----------



## nicht (9. November 2009)

sch*** doch auf will will's wissen oder nicht

..ich finds gut


----------



## Dirkinho (10. November 2009)

Cool! Weiter so!


----------



## RedHat (10. November 2009)

Das Video finde ich gut gelungen.

Ich hoffe Konstruktive Kritik ist erlaubt  :
- Ihr könntet die Rollen fest verteilen, also eine Person der Lehrer und eine Person der Schüler (nicht wie im Video -> der Schüler zeigt den Nose-Wheelie).
- Ich die Einzelnen Sequenzen zu kurz

Ansonsten super Sache. Weiter so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noctis (10. November 2009)

bisschen viele schnitte, öfter n Stativ verwenden und ein wenig musik untermalung wäre cool.
Findet man meist unter www.Freesond.org

ach, und ich persönlich fände mehr videos mit EINEM Thema besser.
Bremsen, bergauf fahren, aso...

Ach, und: wenn ein mensch aus dem rechten Bildrand raus geht, solle er auch von da wieder rein kommen. Das wirkt stimmiger.

ich denk', dass das konstruktiv ist


----------



## chisi (10. November 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> im bin übrigens auch vegetarier, mülltrenner und fahre nur ca. 10km auto pro monat. aber wenn, dann besoffen - ich kenne ja den weg, und da ist um die uhrzeit nie jemand unterwegs.


schon klar, in dem tunnel fährt ja auch keiner außer du^^


----------



## Marc B (10. November 2009)

Thanks für euer Lob Damit hätte ich nie gerechnet.

Ride on and ride often!
Marc


----------



## stick007 (10. November 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> ich fahr auch gern auto, wenn ich so richtig einen saufen war.
> ist zwar nicht optimal, aber es macht spaß. mir zumindest.



Das ist ne glatte 1.


----------



## paradox (11. November 2009)

cooles video


----------



## Bodonia (11. November 2009)

Hi,

cooles Video! Weiter so. Dieses "Fragen und Antworten" ist ein echt gutes Prinzip zum Erklären. Zudem lockert das alles etwas auf.

Was ich - als Naturwissenschaftler - noch schön fänd, wäre eine einheitliche systematische Gliederung der gezeigten Techniken:
(habt ihr ja auch fast immer so gemacht, nur deutlicher)
z.B so

1. Lockeres Gespräch (wie im Vid), dann gezeigte Technik vom "Lehrer" (schnell)
2. Überschrift-Technik, Tafel mit Schritten 1 bis x, wie aus Bilderserien bekannt, dann Technik langsam und in Seqenzen (1 bis x) erklären
3. Schön wäre eine Nummerierung der Sequenzen und Text oder kleine Pfeile (wenn das euch möglich ist), die bei Standbildern Wichtiges näher erleutern. (fand ich beim Bremsen schön gemacht)
4. Hinweis auf Gefahren bzw. mögliche Anfängerfehler beim falschen Ausüben: z.B. Überschlag, Abrutschen etc. (vielleicht auch mit Sequenz, obwohl man ja nur zeigen soll, wie es geht)
5. Schüler macht den Trick mehrmals nach (schnell)

Toll wäre auch der Einbezug schon gelernter Techniken beim Ausüben von den Neuen. Es fiel das Wort "Grundposition", hier könnte man ein Foto oder Vid dazwischen schneiden, das auf bereits gelerntes Bezug nimmt.

Und auch die Einteilung der Techniken in Themenbereiche wäre super.

Soll jetzt nur ne Anregung sein, was mir grad so einfiel, und was ich mir wünsche.

Beste Grüße 
Bodo


PS: Was bei Handballvideos gerne auch gemacht wird, ist das Darstellen der Situation bzw. Technik im richtigen Spiel. Vielleicht kann man das bei Rennen aufnehmen und am Ende zeigen. Ist aber bestimmt schwer zu realisieren. Manche Techniken sind eher unpraktisch bei Wettkämpfen


----------



## Gandalf01 (12. November 2009)

Hi

Super Idee 
Top Video, nicht so lustlos wie die Teil, die man kaufen kann.Auf jeden Fall weitermachen


----------



## [email protected] (15. November 2009)

Ich finde, dass der Thread wieder in den Fahrtechnik Bereich sollte.
Hier geht er irgendwie unter.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (15. November 2009)

gute idee. erledigt!


----------



## MirSch (17. November 2009)

Hier noch ein sinnvolles und in meinen Augen gut erklärtes Video für die richtige Fahrwerksabstimmung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derchecker (17. November 2009)

Hammer!!!! 5/5 !!! bin weggebrochen vor Lachen


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (17. November 2009)

Hihihi...der war echt gut.


----------



## black soul (17. November 2009)

ich hab gleich mal alles  richtig eingestellt. freu mich schon auf morgen.
starkes video !!


----------



## Bergradlerin (17. November 2009)

Ginge auch gut als Belastungstest durch...  

Gut ist auch, dass der Fred wieder "Zuhause" ist.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (17. November 2009)

sehr gutes ding


----------



## [email protected] (17. November 2009)

Was sagt das Video jetzt aus?


----------



## garbel (17. November 2009)

Ist es bei dem Trackstand egal, welches Pedal vorne ist, in Bezug auf den Lenkeinschlag? Im Video ist der Lenkeinschlag nach links und das linke Pedal ist hinten. Hat das balancetechnische Vorteile oder könnte man genau so gut das rechte Pedal vorne haben?


----------



## Marc B (17. November 2009)

garbel schrieb:


> Ist es bei dem Trackstand egal, welches Pedal vorne ist, in Bezug auf den Lenkeinschlag? Im Video ist der Lenkeinschlag nach links und das linke Pedal ist hinten. Hat das balancetechnische Vorteile oder könnte man genau so gut das rechte Pedal vorne haben?



Man hat nach einer Zeit so seine Schokoladenseite Generell würde ich jedoch sagen, dass es egal ist, welches Pedal du vorne hast. Einfach ein bisschen herumexperimentieren und du wirst merken, welche Konstellation für dich am besten ist.

Ciao,
Marc


----------



## MichiP (18. November 2009)

Oh,
ich hab bei Markus,Jan und seinen Mannen dieses Jahr Fahrtechnikkurs 1&2 gemacht.
Diese Art der Gabelabstimmung hat er uns aber verschwiegen
Naja nächstes Jahr beim Endurokurs wird er uns sicher einweihen in solch spezielles Insiderwissen

gruß

Michele


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poritz (18. November 2009)

des video is ja ma richtig geil


----------



## garbel (18. November 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Man hat nach einer Zeit so seine Schokoladenseite Generell würde ich jedoch sagen, dass es egal ist, welches Pedal du vorne hast. Einfach ein bisschen herumexperimentieren und du wirst merken, welche Konstellation für dich am besten ist.
> 
> Ciao,
> Marc



Ich probier das immer wieder mal an roten Ampeln (mit durchwachsenem Erfolg  ). Muß ich mal drauf achten, welches Pedal ich vorne hab...


----------



## Marc B (18. November 2009)

garbel schrieb:


> Ich probier das immer wieder mal an roten Ampeln (mit durchwachsenem Erfolg  ). Muß ich mal drauf achten, welches Pedal ich vorne hab...



Da hast du natürlich direkt den Publikumseffekt dabei, das macht es noch schwieriger 

Mein Tipp: Zwischendurch in der Woche immer mal für 10 Minuten das Bike schnappen und im Hausflur oder der Ausfahrt den Trackstand trainieren. Bei mir hat diese Methode super funktioniert, siehe:







Ride on,
Marc


----------



## garbel (18. November 2009)

Ah, Lenkeinschlag rechts und rechtes Pedal vorne. Kann man also machen, wie es einem am Besten passt.


----------



## BerndBalu (21. November 2009)

ich finde auch ihr solltet bei dem "willi wills wissen niveau" bleiben, und ich freue mich schon auf das nächste Video. Euch scheint es ja auch Spaß zu machen.

LG BB


----------



## Marc B (21. November 2009)

Leider ist die Sonne pünktlich zum Wochenende verschwunden... Naja, dann halt bei der nächsten Sonnenscheinphase


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tintin33 (23. Dezember 2009)

Wann gibts ein neues Video????

Sers


----------



## Ehrenfeld (23. Dezember 2009)

Eigentlich war alles für den nächsten Termin vorbereitet und es gab ein Wochenende an dem wir beide Zeit hatten (wir wohnen nicht in unmittelbarer Nähe), allerdings hatte es da das komplette Wochenende durchgeregnet.
Aber Teil 2 kommt, versprochen! Und nicht erst nächsten Sommer.


----------



## Harry_I (23. Dezember 2009)

garbel schrieb:


> Ich probier das immer wieder mal an roten Ampeln (mit durchwachsenem Erfolg  ). Muß ich mal drauf achten, welches Pedal ich vorne hab...



Wenn ich für das Vorderrad eine Stelle habe welche berauf geht, dann ist der Trackstand kein Problem.

Ich fahre dann einen kleinen Kreisbogen, ohne Bremse. Ein Außenstehender sieht gar nicht, dass hier eine Vorwärts - Rückwärtsbewegung stattfindet.
- Es sieht aus wie wenn man steht.

Steht das Vorderrad aber bergab, dann kann es natürlich schnell sein, dass durch bremsen, sichtbare hin- und herbewegungen das ganze etwas "uncool" aussieht.

Also an den bekannten Ampeln die Stellen mit Vorderrad-bergauf suchen.


----------



## schurwald-biker (6. März 2010)

wann kommt denn das nächste Video?
Ich könnte noch ein wenig Schulung gut gebrauchen.


----------



## Marc B (6. März 2010)

Kommt demnächst, wenn Freesoul wieder voll fit ist und Zeit hat


----------



## Marc B (25. April 2010)

...in Kürze folgt der zweite Teil. Ich bin gespannt, der Drehtag war lustig


----------



## wiesel1963 (26. April 2010)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Hier werden ab jetzt in unregelmäßigem Abstand Fahrtechnikvideos erscheinen - von und für IBC-User. Marc und meine Wenigkeit werden in Zukunft gelegentlich mit der Kamera im Wald unterwegs sein, um euch verschiedene Techniken, Tipps und Tricks zu zeigen.
> Konstruktive Kritik ist erwünscht, wir möchten ja auch gerne weiterlernen! Bitte berücksichtigt jedoch, dass hier keine Profis am Werk sind (sowohl vor als auch hinter der Kamera)
> In diesem Sinne wünschen wir euch viel Spaß mit IBC-Fahrtechnikvideo #1, das euch einen Teil der Basics näherbringen soll. Viel Spaß beim Gucken!
> 
> ...


Hallo Leute,
ich bin MTB Novize. Das kleine Video hat mir richtig Lust auf Techniktraining gemacht weiter so.
Gibt es auch noch weitere Teile?

Gruß Wiesel


----------



## player599 (26. April 2010)

auf www.fahrtechnik.tv gibts immer wieder mal was


----------



## Ehrenfeld (26. April 2010)

@ wiesel: scrolle einfach zwei einträge weiter hoch.


----------



## Marc B (2. Mai 2010)

Es ist da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riot-Sebo (3. Mai 2010)

wie das erste auch wieder ein super video! finde gut das ich so viele verbesserungsvorschläge umgesetzt habt finde die klare gliederung super und das vor uns zurück spulen und slow motion ebenfalls! weiter machen!!!


----------



## Torben. (3. Mai 2010)

ist nicht schlecht aber ein bischen hecktisch man konnte die einzelnen themen länger behandeln


----------

